# Best Way to Transport Bike in Pickup?



## CarlosinFL (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 2002 Toyota Tacoma PreRunner SR5 pickup truck and would like to know what I need to securely transport by MB standing up right? I don't want to lay it down in the bed obviously because it will get scratched sliding around in the bed. I don't want to drill anything into the bed of my truck and risk getting rust over time. I do have Rhino lining in the bed but do you guys have any advice on what I need?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

check out the thule 822xt bedrider. it's a locking system that isn't permanent, but very effective for hauling 2 bikes included, but can carry a 3rd also.


----------



## relay (Nov 12, 2009)

RockyMounts Clutch could work. Slides into the bed channel on Toyota pickups.

http://www.rockymounts.com/Clutch_SD_p/011.htm


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

For about 15 bucks you can mount a fork stand to piece of plywood


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

relay said:


> RockyMounts Clutch could work. Slides into the bed channel on Toyota pickups.
> 
> http://www.rockymounts.com/Clutch_SD_p/011.htm


the 2002 tacoma didn't come with the channels inside the bed. you could use the clutch, but i wouldn't spend the money on the SD model, which is specifically for those tracks on tacomas, tundras, and nissans.


----------



## nelson6123 (May 13, 2008)

I use the following rack and have no complaints. Bar, brackets and bike mounts are all aluminum.

http://www.slikfit.com/servlet/the-2/truck-bike-rack,-truck/Detail


----------



## cornerbike (Jun 15, 2010)

New poster here. I bought these fork mounts on ebay for fifteen dollars each. I had a pressure treated 2x4 that i cut to length and painted black. I still strap the bike down to keep it from moving.


----------



## thechad66 (Jul 5, 2008)

cornerbike said:


> New poster here. I bought these fork mounts on ebay for fifteen dollars each. I had a pressure treated 2x4 that i cut to length and painted black. I still strap the bike down to keep it from moving.


How did you attach that 2x4 to your tie-downs in your bed?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## cornerbike (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Chad. It is not attached...just cut to fit and wedged into there. I have toying with ideas for a more secure attaching but for now just straps across the bikes and they never move.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thule "insta-gator"


----------

